# What Kind Of Rhom?



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Great video friend


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

rhom...and a good looking one at that!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks like a rhomb to me
i couldnt tell you specifically what type but i can say this...beautiful!!!!
thanks for sharing man









how big?


----------



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)

she is 24cm bro. not important to share.


----------

